# ISO T&T Chinese Peel 'N Eat Shrimp



## *amy* (Feb 1, 2008)

My fave takeout/eat-in restaurant has a great peel and eat shrimp dish. Tried to ask for the recipe, but no luck. Posted & made a TNT peel 'n eat shrimp dish, http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/peel-n-eat-shrimp-t-t-42632.html, but the dish is more lemony/buttery/Tabsaco-y. Any ideas to change it out? TIA


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 1, 2008)

Just a guess on my part since I've never eaten a Chinese version of what I call BBQ Shrimp would be to replace some/most of the Worcestershire Sauce with maybe some Soy Sauce...teriyaki maybe. Add some ginger...I would think green onion is there somewhere. Instead of Tabasco for heat use Sriracha. Then maybe orange juice and honey if it was sweet. Just some ideas to think about!


----------



## tupperware (Feb 1, 2008)

*shrimp*

use ginger powder, garlic powder,and cinnamon.

You should not taste any one spice ( use the least amount of cinnamon)

Hot wok,oil shrimp, add spices (I do it from the shakers)stir fry.

When done top with a little soy sauce, some Toasted Sesame oil, a shake of hot sauce and chopped scallions.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 1, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Just a guess on my part since I've never eaten a Chinese version of what I call BBQ Shrimp would be to replace some/most of the Worcestershire Sauce with maybe some Soy Sauce...teriyaki maybe. Add some ginger...I would think green onion is there somewhere. Instead of Tabasco for heat use Sriracha. Then maybe orange juice and honey if it was sweet. Just some ideas to think about!


 
YUM! Sounds seriously good (& sticky ). Will file it away in my memory food bank. Thank you. 

(Although, I'd hate to ruin a good pair of huarachis  .  Thud.  lol)


----------



## *amy* (Feb 1, 2008)

tupperware said:


> use ginger powder, garlic powder,and cinnamon.
> 
> You should not taste any one spice ( use the least amount of cinnamon)
> 
> ...


 
Hadn't thought of cinnamon.  Bet that would add a nice flavor as well.  Thank you.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 2, 2008)

Ours has only two types of peel and eat shrimp. The first I mentioned in the other thread is battered then mixed with salt, pepper, and jalapeños. The other is cooked with just salt, pepper, lemon, and butter.
But I like Uncle Bobs ideas!


----------

